# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  rigging des os sur humain (rotation)

## dark poulpo

Bonjour, je cherche :

1) o je peux trouver les donnes pour cette fameuse limites (ex, je sais que on peut plier le genoux de 140 max sur l'axe x)

merci d'avance,

----------


## ericd69

salut,

pour tout ce genre d'infos relles, tu vas relativement galrer (comportement des diffrents tissus vivant, dimension et limites ossature)

moi quand je cherche ce genre de truc, c'est souvent les sites de mdecine lgale qui te les donnent...

mais tu trouveras rarement tout au mme endroit et souvent en anglais

 ::ccool::

----------


## gbdivers

Des livres d'anatomie humaine ? 
Tu auras les angles de rotation physiologique dans Kamina, Anatomie clinique, tome 1,les membres
Sinon des livres d'anatomie pour dessinateur (mais je connais pas)

----------


## dark poulpo

merci, entre temps j'ai aussi pens de mon cot, et je me demande si dans biped (3dsmax) a n'y est pas...

----------

